# Cigars on the Sopranos



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone know what kind of cigars they smoke? I heard them mention macanudo in one episode but was wondering if anyone knew for sure?

Don't give anything away!! I am watching all seasons now! :ss


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Not positive but I think they smoked CAO Anniv. Maduro


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I met them two years ago at Foxwoods Casino and asked Gandolfini this question as well. They smoke whatever anyone brings to the set. Sometimes they are good and sometimes they are bad. They also have cigar breaks and brainstorming sessions on the set. 

They smoke both Habanos and Non Cubans but nothing in particular and on a regular basis.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

they kinda put CAO on the map by smoking them on the show, didn't they?

also, i remember in a very early episode (and it may have been the "barrens" show - directed by steve buscemi) that tony was given a box of PSD4 by someone...


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> I met them two years ago at Foxwoods Casino and asked Gandolfini this question as well. They smoke whatever anyone brings to the set. Sometimes they are good and sometimes they are bad. They also have cigar breaks and brainstorming sessions on the set.
> 
> They smoke both Habanos and Non Cubans but nothing in particular and on a regular basis.


Wait, so the actors don't strictly smoke CAO Soprano's...so is the SUPER premium i pay go to the other cigars they smoke on set.:ss Pretty cool you got to meet them.


----------



## sublime99212 (Feb 24, 2007)

In the first season, somewhere around episode 10ish, not too sure, Tony gave his neighbor a box of monte cristo's, real cubans, not too sure on anythign else bout them though. (were cubans in the story anyways). Interesting though, his neighbor (his docotr) smoked it in the house,must have anice wife haha.


----------



## DJYoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

sublime99212 said:


> In the first season, somewhere around episode 10ish, not too sure, Tony gave his neighbor a box of monte cristo's, real cubans, not too sure on anythign else bout them though. (were cubans in the story anyways). Interesting though, his neighbor (his docotr) smoked it in the house,must have anice wife haha.


yeah I remember the Monte Cristo offering...
but now they're endorsing their own *soprano* line of cigars...i heard they're Cao manufactured


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Holy Crap...are you honestly saying that they don't smoke the Sopranos line by CAO...my day is ruined!!!!


----------



## sublime99212 (Feb 24, 2007)

DJYoshi said:


> yeah I remember the Monte Cristo offering...
> but now they're endorsing their own *soprano* line of cigars...i heard they're Cao manufactured


yeah i've seen them, but I jsut saw that episode recently, watching series start to finsih actually, well as far as they have come. Are they worthwhile? i was tempted to try one, but they do seem expensive for a CAO.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I met them two years ago at Foxwoods Casino and asked Gandolfini this question as well. They smoke whatever anyone brings to the set. Sometimes they are good and sometimes they are bad. They also have cigar breaks and brainstorming sessions on the set.
> 
> They smoke both Habanos and Non Cubans but nothing in particular and on a regular basis.


He would know.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

sublime99212 said:


> yeah i've seen them, but I jsut saw that episode recently, watching series start to finsih actually, well as far as they have come. Are they worthwhile? i was tempted to try one, but they do seem expensive for a CAO.


All the reviews I've read thus far have ranged from good-excellent and some of these where from Cigar snobs which suprised me. I'd love to try one but HBO and CAO are rich enough and the only CAO I've ever liked(GOLD) has now been culled outta my stock after tasting the last batch of 5 Vegas GOLD!


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

sublime99212 said:


> yeah i've seen them, but I jsut saw that episode recently, watching series start to finsih actually, well as far as they have come. Are they worthwhile? i was tempted to try one, but they do seem expensive for a CAO.


I wasn't overly impressed. I've only smoked one though and I hate to make a judgement based on one.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> I met them two years ago at Foxwoods Casino and asked Gandolfini this question as well. They smoke whatever anyone brings to the set. Sometimes they are good and sometimes they are bad. They also have cigar breaks and brainstorming sessions on the set.
> 
> They smoke both Habanos and Non Cubans but nothing in particular and on a regular basis.


Neat, that must have been exciting!


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

sublime99212 said:


> yeah i've seen them, but I jsut saw that episode recently, watching series start to finsih actually, well as far as they have come. Are they worthwhile? i was tempted to try one, but they do seem expensive for a CAO.


I love the CAO Sopranos Line. They are kind of expensive, but a great smoke. My wife accused me of liking them just because they are have a Sopranos theme, but that isn't true. I would smoke them if they were CAO Desperate Housewives cigars.:ss

Woogie


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I met them two years ago at Foxwoods Casino and asked Gandolfini this question as well. They smoke whatever anyone brings to the set. Sometimes they are good and sometimes they are bad. They also have cigar breaks and brainstorming sessions on the set.
> 
> They smoke both Habanos and Non Cubans but nothing in particular and on a regular basis.


You meet the most incredible people. Meeting Gandolfini would have been one of those great moments in a life experience.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Frank Vincent has his own line of cigars coming out now...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Charles said:


> You meet the most incredible people. Meeting Gandolfini would have been one of those great moments in a life experience.


It was at a Sopranos Party, They had it two years and a row and I went both years. It was a comp from the Casino at that time.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> Frank Vincent has his own line of cigars coming out now...


I heard that. I wonder if they will be any good? Anyone heard anything about these smokes?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CAO was on the cigar map long before the Soprano cigar came out. The Soprano cigars are WAY overpriced in my humble opinion. :2


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> CAO was on the cigar map long before the Soprano cigar came out. The Soprano cigars are WAY overpriced in my humble opinion. :2


I agree


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't remember which episode it was, but I think I remember seeing Tony smoking a CAO L'Annie Maduro.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

thebiglebowski said:


> they kinda put CAO on the map by smoking them on the show, didn't they?
> 
> also, i remember in a very early episode (and it may have been the "barrens" show - directed by steve buscemi) that tony was given a box of PSD4 by someone...


 Sorry to revive a dead thread, but I love this episode. The Pine Barrens is the one that hooked me on this show.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Never be sorry about bringing back a Sopranos thread!

Pine Barons, classic!


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

While this one is back, has anyone actually smoked one of the Sopranos collector smokes. These are the ones that come in differnt shapes such as a bullet, baseball bat etc. The're novelties of course, but still pretty cool for fans of the series to show off I guess.


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

I received a cigar magazine from CI a couple of weeks ago. On the cover it had a pic of V. Curatolo (Johnny Sack) with a Montecristo White...further in the book it showed Frank Vincent also with a Montecristo


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

This is an amusing thread.

The only way I would meet Gandolfini at Foxwoods would be if he got lost by the quarter slots.

:hn


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I recall seeing "Big Pussy" in a magazine ad for Onyx cigars.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

MarbleApe said:


> While this one is back, has anyone actually smoked one of the Sopranos collector smokes. These are the ones that come in differnt shapes such as a bullet, baseball bat etc. The're novelties of course, but still pretty cool for fans of the series to show off I guess.


I got a set, but I am NOT going to smoke it


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I got a set, but I am NOT going to smoke it


 :tpd::tpd: bought it together with dons  love the way it looks:ss


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

"Big Pussy" also did a ad for players club.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Charles said:


> You meet the most incredible people. Meeting Gandolfini would have been one of those great moments in a life experience.


:tpd:

He is one actor on my list of "must meet before I die"

Also, on the show I have heard references to Montecristo as well as Cohiba. Most of the cigars Tony Soprano smokes are not banded. Also, in the opening credits, Tony seems like is smoking a Monte #2.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Woogie said:


> I love the CAO Sopranos Line. They are kind of expensive, but a great smoke. My wife accused me of liking them just because they are have a Sopranos theme, but that isn't true. I would smoke them if they were CAO Desperate Housewives cigars.:ss
> 
> Woogie


I really like the CAO Soprano Soldier. It's a great big smoke. Columbian tobacco. Very smooth. Thought i must admit..a bit boutique-ish but a good smoke.


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

Not sure what exactly they smoke on the show, but the Sopranos line from CAO is an excellent cigar, IMO. I've smoked the Associates and I enjoy them very much. I've read that the Boss line is even more liked than the Associate, but I haven't smoked any of my Bosses yet (I bought a VERY hard to get complete box of 20 from City Cigar in Vancouver, to which I had to FLY down to pick up since it's illegal to ship from province to province), I'm letting them age and settle before I start digging into them 

That said, if I ever get a good deal on more Sopranos, I will for SURE be picking them up


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

I've only had the boss and i found it to be a great smoke. I looked at picking up a box, but at about 250, it was a little rich for my blood. I do like to grab one at my local B&M every now and again though.


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

BigCat said:


> I've only had the boss and i found it to be a great smoke. I looked at picking up a box, but at about 250, it was a little rich for my blood. I do like to grab one at my local B&M every now and again though.


 Better sit down for this one then. $560 for a box of 20 Soprano Bosses.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

Abom said:


> Better sit down for this one then. $560 for a box of 20 Soprano Bosses.


I was sitting down and it still took my breath away...holy cow! And here I am worrying about the price of a box of cigars after the SCHIP bill is passed in a couple months. Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep...I got a killer deal on the Tony Soprano's a while back and dropped $50 for six....normally that would be around $90 ($15/stick).


----------



## CigarGuyinOTown (Sep 26, 2008)

CAO advertises that they smoke exclusively Anniversary Maduros. They didn't start making the CAO Sopranos line until much later down the road :ss


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

BigCat said:


> I was sitting down and it still took my breath away...holy cow! And here I am worrying about the price of a box of cigars after the SCHIP bill is passed in a couple months. Sorry to hear that bro.


 Welcome to Canadian tobacco taxes  In the Yukon it's even worse. We don't have any cigar shops up here, but if we did (because I looked into opening one up), the tax is 130% on the wholesale price per cigar. So if I buy a stick for $10 wholesale (shipping has to be included in the wholesale price), the tax is an additional $13. It's ludacris. I've been trying to fight the territorial government for a while on it, because they lowered some restrictions on alcohol, yet they say the reason for a higher tobacco tax is because tobacco abuse affects your health. I keep trying to argue that alcohol affects your health negatively just as badly, if not worse.

Anyways, Canadians pay an arm and a leg for tobacco due to the taxes, and even worse, we have some of worst smoking bans in the world too. I personally am getting pretty pissed off.


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

Woogie said:


> I heard that. I wonder if they will be any good? Anyone heard anything about these smokes?


if it's the 3 packs with his face all over them, they make macanudo taste

like a JDN or El Rico Habana. the mildest smoke i have ever tried next to a marlboro ultra light. mild and bland:hn


----------

